
AI Researcher Ben Geortzel's review of Jeff Hawkins 'On Intelligence' (2004) - jonmc12
http://www.goertzel.org/dynapsyc/2004/OnBiologicalAndDigitalIntelligence.htm
======
qaqqq
News? The review is 5 years old. this site just ended up in my ban-list.

